# #13



## Machine (May 28, 2010)

Name: Amphion (also know as #13)
Age: Nineteen
Sex: Male
Species: Hairless Piebald Rat
Height: 5'9".
Weight: 99 lbs.

Appearance: Rat-like, of course, with long, thin fingers and an emaciated body. His skin is a pale grayish-pink color, and his feet have long toes, which make it hard for him to wear shoes. He has very messy whiskers and a tail long enough to drag across the ground.
- Hair and fur: Black, thread-like hair in a messy mohawk fashion. He has no fur.
- Markings: Gray-ish patches on his skin around his back and sides.
- Eye color: Red.
- Other features: The number *13 *is printed on the base of his tail.
Behavior and Personality: Amphion is intelligent, but foul-mouthed and uncaring for people who he thinks are stupid. He tends to obsess over his artwork to the point where he works so much on it that he forgets to feed himself, and he is a little jittery, which makes people mistake him for some sort of drug addict. He has a sick sense of humor, callous disregard for the rights of "stupid people," and he doesn't mind throwing swear words into his conversations for emphasis or plain boredom. He taps his fingers a lot.

Skills: Storytelling, being lazy, doodling, vast imagining.
Weaknesses: Lazy, border-on narcissism, stresses over way too much.

Likes: Cheese and crackers, wine, talking, questioning humanity, viewing beautiful things such as artwork and photographs, reading, learning things, going through nostalgic material, making people laugh.
Dislikes: Bright lights, very loud and annoying sounds, yappy little dogs, pop music, obvious stupidity in people, cockroaches.

History: Amphion was born in Arizona on October 9th, 1990, and had to undergo surgery to fix a diaphragmatic hernia. He survived with much luck, and lived a happy life with his two sisters and parents in the suburbs, despite feeling like a loner and being far more introverted than his sisters. He was very silly as a child, and didn't pay attention to his academics much, so his middle school grades fell, but through months of make-up work, he brought them back up and managed to attend high school. He now enjoys drawing and writing, and he still has a lot of silliness in him, which he feels proud to have.

Clothing/Personal Style: A long shirt with horizontal black and white stripes, baggy black jeans, a black waistcoat, beat up Converse shoes that show his toes.







Goal: In the real world? Be a better artist and a happier individual. In his mind? RULE THE WORLD.
Profession: Microscopic name artist, hooligan.
Personal quote: "Hey, kids! Having fun? No? Well, then enjoy the wonders of CHILDHOOD PYROMANIA! That's right, folks! All your problems can be solved by burning the _shit_ out of things! Start now at no expense. Leave the cost of damages to your parents! I'm sure they love you enough to understand this normal hobby." --Rejected advertising banter.
Theme song: "No Quarter" by Led Zeppelin.
Birthdate: October 9th, 1990.
Star sign: Libra.

Favorite food: Pork ribs.
Favorite drink: All sorts of wine.
Favorite location: Denver, Colorado.
Favorite weather: Overcast days, partially and mostly cloudy days, rainy days, windy days. A load of colds days, but a nice spring morning doesn't hurt either.
Favorite color: Every color of every shade and hue.

Least liked food: Chili.
Least liked drink: Strawberry kefir.
Least liked location: Anywhere that resembles the middle of a desert.
Least liked weather: Summer days where you can make an omelette on the sidewalk.

Favorite person: His imaginary friend called Invisible Bob. Such a fantastic role model!
Least liked person: His siblings. He has middle child syndrome.
Friends: Sunshine and Silver (characters of two of my friends in real life. Safety first).
Relations: Family, older sister, local buddies, fellow hooligans and nutjobs.
Enemies: Anyone associated with his younger sister.
Significant other: No one at the moment.
Orientation: Heterosexual.

Ta da. It's totally the blue-furred fox with ten billion tails everyone expected me to be.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 28, 2010)

Huh. Sounds like 13 and Steel would get along just peachy.

God damn, did I really just say peachy..... fuck...


----------



## Machine (May 28, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> Huh. Sounds like 13 and Steel would get along just peachy.
> 
> God damn, did I really just say peachy..... fuck...


Sounds like good news! He does so like to meet new people.

Ha ha, you said peachy.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 28, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Sounds like good news! He does so like to meet new people.
> 
> Ha ha, you said peachy.


 
Next time Steel is wondering around the Denver area, I'll tell him to stop by. Maybe sit down to a steak dinner?


----------



## Machine (May 28, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> Next time Steel is wondering around the Denver area, I'll tell him to stop by. Maybe sit down to a steak dinner?


I'm sure 13 would happily invite him to his humble abode of a horrible hovel.

I do believe I just made a massive alliteration of that sentence.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 28, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I'm sure 13 would happily invite him to his humble abode of a horrible hovel.
> 
> I do believe I just made a massive alliteration of that sentence.


 
Yea, no kidding.


----------



## Slyck (May 28, 2010)

I have to agree on the chese and crackers.

And the cockroaches. They're the badass gangsta bugs.


----------



## Machine (May 28, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I have to agree on the chese and crackers.
> 
> And the cockroaches. They're the badass gangsta bugs.


I couldn't sleep easily after I found one crawling on the wall in my bedroom. Had to kill it with Pine Sol and a paper plate.

Of ALL things that didn't go extinct millions of years ago, it had to be cockroaches.


----------



## shark whisperer (May 28, 2010)

well that one cockroach did go extinct

they are hard to kill though


----------



## Machine (May 28, 2010)

shark whisperer said:


> well that one cockroach did go extinct
> 
> they are hard to kill though


They're easy if they're just sitting there with missing legs.

And the extinct cockroach is what?


----------



## Attaman (May 28, 2010)

"Number 13, lucky number yes-yes.  Rat-thing blessed."

Going to be a slightly out-there question, but that a shout-out to some particularly mutagenic rat-men?


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 28, 2010)

Slyck said:


> And the cockroaches. They're the badass gangsta bugs.


 
That's what Kage would say.


----------



## Machine (May 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> "Number 13, lucky number yes-yes. Rat-thing blessed."
> 
> Going to be a slightly out-there question, but that a shout-out to some particularly mutagenic rat-men?


I love out-there questions.

In his story that I'm working on and a history that doesn't reflect my real life, he is just the thirteenth of genetically modified rats. He's not worshipped or anything by those before and after him, he's just a run-of-the-mill...mutant rat.


----------

